
Iran to Permanently Suspend Gmail - rglovejoy
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704140104575057621649270154.html
======
zaatar
It does say, "Google Inc.'s email services" - would that include Google Apps
(free, pro) too? That sure would suck ...

